# When to Take My Medication...



## spotted (Nov 22, 2014)

So I've been doing an awful job at taking my Synthroid - and my other medications - and naturally I'm a mess. I've come to the conclusion that I can take my Luvox (SSRI) and Buspar (similar to an SSRI) at night time and do a better job at remembering to take them (I'm best at remembering to take them in the morning, but they put me to sleep...). It may seem to make sense, then, that I should be able to take Synthroid in the morning - but I get so hungry at times I feel sick, and I end up eating, which just throws everything off. So I would like to take it at night. I've heard it's better absorbed at night, actually (which makes sense - you won't be eating while you sleep, so your body can focus on the Synthroid). But I also take my other medications at night. Can I take them together? My pharmacist says I can, but I've heard a lot of other people say that it will mess up the absorbtion of Synthroid. And what about eating? Do I have to not eat for two hours before taking it? Four hours? I've heard so much conflicting information.


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

Here's the MOST important thing: Whatever you do (taking medication together or separate) make it consistent. My Endo says that most docs will tell you not to eat with thyroid meds; however, what's more important is if you are going to eat with it then eat every day and the meds can be dosed related to that. That would be my recommendation. The only meds that I have to take separately from my thryoid meds is iron. Don't take an iron supplement with thyroid meds. I take my iron at night. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The usual advice is that you should eat two hours before taking the meds and then wait 30-60 mins after taking it.

Do you generally get up in the middle of the night to use the restroom? Often, taking it in the middle of the night is the easiest thing.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Try taking it in the morning - with a full 8 oz of water and wait 30 minutes.

I wake every night so I take my Unithroid anytime after 2 that I wake and my 1st dose of Cytomel about 1 hour prior to getting out of bed.

I also have to supplement Calcium which must be taken at least 4 hours from levothyroxine supplements.

Consistency and keeping it away from iron and calcium it very important.

Don't take your replacement medications prior to a lab draw either.


----------

